# having a terrible birthday already



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

My birthday starts in two hours, and I feel worse about my life right now than I have since before my stbxh left. It isn't even about him at all -- it is about myself, my attachment issues, and being single. I haven't cried so much in months. I was doing so well. Maybe this is really progress, the fact that I am upset over someone else and not my ex. Just wish I could snap out of it as easily as I did with my ex. Though, he was a jerk to me, this new guy is not. FML.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Happy birthday my dear! It's your party and you can cry if you want to? 

I'd take you mini golfing for your birthday if I was there with you


----------



## ImStillHere (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy birthday, Myself! 

Nothing but positive thoughts tomorrow, okay? Are you doing anything to celebrate?


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! I hope you do something to celebrate or at least enjoy the day a bit!

Sorry to hear you're feeling down, but please do something nice for yourself. You're worth it, ya know.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday! May the year ahead be filled with only good things and the pain you're feeling right now become a distant memory.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I am going to pig out on sushi with my sister and BIL. Nothing big, but they are my best friends so I guess there is nowhere else I'd rather be. On Saturday I am going to a local divorcee meetups, which I hope will be a good opportunity to meet some new friends. I have been meeting people left and right, but no new friends yet. That night I will hang out with a girlfriend or two...again nothing major, but I am trying to just stay busy. Have spent too many nights alone lately. :/ I decided to join a dating site soon. I think I need to get out there and practice to help me work through some issues that I simply can't address otherwise. Will take it very, very slow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

...then we'll go mini golfing 

I'm glad to hear your plans. You're going to be ok me thinks.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Sammy, you know I would say yes! Thanks for the vote of confidence. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're down. I think we all go through phases about being single and where our lives are. Easier said than done, but try to focus on the positive and enjoy your birthday. Gorging on sushi is always a good thing. And good for you, deciding to get out there and date. Practice makes perfect. Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey Hotness, Happy Birthday up!!!!

Close out that year with some goodbye tears and gin up for tomorrow and the beginning of a brand new game plan for the girl with the golden grin and the kind eyes. Starting tomorrow, the world's your oyster (or appropriate sushi substitute for oyster!)


----------



## BronteVillette (Jun 16, 2012)

Wishing you the best on your birthday! I am so glad you will be spending it with good people who love you. Sushi, yum!

By the way, I think it is progress that you are focusing on what's really important now- YOU.


----------



## boxhead201 (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday MA.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday. It was difficult for me on mine too but i stayed busy. I took my son whitewater rafting and had a great time. I am glad you have people to spend it with. I hopeyour birthday wish comes true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy birthday dear. 

Birthdays are always a reason to cry for me too  Don't feel lonely about that.


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

I understand, holidays, birthdays and anniversarys are so emotional when you are going through divorce and seperation...hang in there. Happy Birthday...


----------



## muriel12 (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!! Stay busy and have fun.  btw, how are divorce meetup groups? Are they helpful? Have you gone to divorce care groups?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> Hey Hotness, Happy Birthday up!!!!
> 
> Close out that year with some goodbye tears and gin up for tomorrow and the beginning of a brand new game plan for *the girl with the golden grin and the kind eyes*. Starting tomorrow, the world's your oyster (or appropriate sushi substitute for oyster!)


I wholeheartedly concur good sir!


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy birthday, MA! Remember to do something for yourself. And remember you are cared for here.

Hugs.


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

happy birthday ma, keep that smile flowing, this day is only about you & no one else, make sure you do something to spoil yourself please :}


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday, sweetie -- go out and get into some mischief!! XXOO And a birthday (hug)


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone! Your birthday wishes are helping me feel so much better today. A colleague took me to lunch today, which was so nice, and Facebook has been buzzing with birthday wishes. Even though it is otherwise q regular, rather unexciting day, it is nice to be acknowledged. I even got a call from stbxh's parents, which I didn't expect. So sweet. I think this is going to be my year to get my life in gear...meet a new man, get my business off the ground full time...I want to learn how to be happy single and not just surviving. I take care of myself quite well, but I think it is time to find companionship. I wish you all lived here! (Weekend in somewhere central, anyone? Chicago perhaps? :] )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I think we need to revisit the idea of the TAM orgy, er, reunion in Vegas (first broached on the old Bandit thread).


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> I think we need to revisit the idea of the TAM orgy, er, reunion in Vegas (first broached on the old Bandit thread).


PLEASE, let's! I need a vacation!!!


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

ill fire up a porterhouse on the grill in your honor this weekend!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

MyselfAgain said:


> Hi everyone! Your birthday wishes are helping me feel so much better today. A colleague took me to lunch today, which was so nice, and Facebook has been buzzing with birthday wishes. Even though it is otherwise q regular, rather unexciting day, it is nice to be acknowledged. I even got a call from stbxh's parents, which I didn't expect. So sweet. I think this is going to be my year to get my life in gear...meet a new man, get my business off the ground full time...I want to learn how to be happy single and not just surviving. I take care of myself quite well, but I think it is time to find companionship. I wish you all lived here! (Weekend in somewhere central, anyone? Chicago perhaps? :] )
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Count me in...I'm about 2.5 hours from Chicago


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Matt1720 said:


> ill fire up a porterhouse on the grill in your honor this weekend!


What he said!


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

Happy birthday MA. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey SVL, I miss you! Hope to see you post again sometime.

So guys, I am sick again...never really shook a bad cold from last week and it is back with a vengeance. So I had to stay home tonight...this day was crap overall. But maybe that's ok...not every birthday has to be fabulous. The comments from friends like you all have been a great highlight, and I think I need to remember that tomorrow is a new day. A new year. Another opportunity for happiness. And if we can make a TAM weekend happen, there will be good times ahead!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

MyselfAgain said:


> Hey SVL, I miss you! Hope to see you post again sometime.
> 
> So guys, I am sick again...never really shook a bad cold from last week and it is back with a vengeance. So I had to stay home tonight...this day was crap overall. But maybe that's ok...not every birthday has to be fabulous. The comments from friends like you all have been a great highlight, and I think I need to remember that tomorrow is a new day. A new year. Another opportunity for happiness. And if we can make a TAM weekend happen, there will be good times ahead!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Great attitude!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone for wishing me a happy birthday. The weekend has, in fact, been terrible so far. Just not aligning with the Universe, I guess. But I will keep looking forward. Thanks for being here. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Hang in there, sweetie -- I hope you're feeling better. Really pamper yourself this weekend, and remember all the people here on TAM who love you!


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Angel! A professor girlfriend joined me for drinks at a wine bar tonight...got to dress up, enjoy stimulating conversation, and let off some steam. And get a little buzz off limoncello ****tails. . Did anyone else do anything fun tonight?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sham1024 (Apr 30, 2012)

I went to dinner and a show, It was the life story of Hank Williams, I am going through a divorce right now. I had never heard any of his songs, but I will be sending a mix tape to my STBXH of his music. If you feel sad stay away from this show.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Sham, I'm sorry the show triggered you...but glad you went out. I hope that your next night out is more positive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I went to a free outdoor showing of Cowboys & Aliens, lol. I was going to possibly meet one friend there, who didn't show, but then who put a blanket down next to my lawn chair but another friend from my DA support group. We had a nice chat. She brought her little girl who is a cutie (luckily she fell asleep not too long after the movie started, lol). 

It was a beautiful night, but really chilly when the sun went down -- silly me wore a skirt. I was totally shivering by the time it ended  But we all got treated to several very bright shooting stars during the movie. Lots of wishes made, I'll bet!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I was pleasantly reminded over the course of a few of hours just how enjoyable a naked female body can be without actually having intercourse


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, Sam, I think you win this round, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> I was pleasantly reminded over the course of a few of hours just how enjoyable a naked female body can be without actually having intercourse


Go, Samy!

:allhail:


----------

